# fml and f* stericups too.



## Jetto (Nov 14, 2011)

So I decided I was going to try and save time from sterilizing everything by just using pre sterilized plastic disposable medias. Uhg... Apparently they're garbage. During the process I sat the stericup in a 110* water bath to help the oil being filtered retain heat. The bottom of the stericup cracked from the vacuum (7-10psi) and pulled water in. 
Uhg, I hate when equipment fails like this. Might trash this whole batch but I'm going to experiment with it first. I made some desiccant last night and built a vacuum desiccant filter. Let's see how it works.


----------



## Jetto (Nov 14, 2011)

Going to attempt to boil it out. Brought it up to 395, right below the boiling point for ba than dropped it to 320. I'll cook it until it stops bubbling than add 1% more BA and run it through a few micron filters 5, 1, .45, .22. 
Great learning experience I guess.


----------



## Jetto (Nov 14, 2011)

Haha so I baked out the water, now this shit looks like tren. 
Oxidized the shit out of it. Lost about 25g of  test e. Live and learn


----------



## Rockstarz (Nov 14, 2011)

It sounds like your receiving cup cracked from excessing vacuum pressure. It only requires around 4-6 psi....8-10 will crack the receiving cup. See attached. Is this what you used? Note: You don't need to heat anything while filtering. The surface area (filter) is quite large. The only heat required is in the initial mixing process (and that is low heat; Test-E). Use a filter with a pore size of .22. Nothing larger (my opinion). And yes, trash what you attempted to make. Not worth the chance in my book. And do NOT heat the stericup.







http://www.researchsupply.net/images/Millipore_Complete_Unit.jpg


----------



## Jetto (Nov 14, 2011)

I used a zapcap with stericup. according to the website it said they would work together. FYI they do not, not without allot of work.
The millpore website states the max presssure rating on the stericup is 15psi but after doing a quick search everyone says 5psi should be it. 
It's getting trashed, tears will be shed as I pour this down the drain. RIP Test E


----------



## Jetto (Nov 14, 2011)

So how do you like the whole steri set up rock?
I'm giving it a second try at lower psi this time. I went ahead and built a self regulating vacuum pump and put it at 4.5 I'll check it every 30 min or so to see how it's going and to make sure it's regulating properly


----------



## Rockstarz (Nov 14, 2011)

Jetto said:


> So how do you like the whole steri set up rock?
> I'm giving it a second try at lower psi this time. I went ahead and built a self regulating vacuum pump and put it at 4.5 I'll check it every 30 min or so to see how it's going and to make sure it's regulating properly


 
They're great. You won't be disappointed. Just remember to keep the pressure low (it will start flowing). You'll have much better luck the next time around.


----------



## booze (Nov 14, 2011)

ive heard quite a few steri cups cracking. its due to the benzyl softening the plastic, they may be rated to 15 psi but not when you add solvents.
thats why i went glass hardware.


----------



## Jetto (Nov 15, 2011)

Makes sense, didn't even think about the solvents. Which brings me to the next question. How long are you able to keep aas in a stericup before it starts leeching chemicals from the plastic?


----------



## booze (Nov 15, 2011)

i wouldnt be keeping them any longer than it takes you to filter your batch of gear. get it out of there and into vials.


----------



## Jetto (Nov 16, 2011)

I always try to crash my gear to check for stability so I hope theyll be ok for 24hrs.

Side note, I isolated a small 6x6 room and insulated it. I put a small electric space heater in there and it brings the room temp up to 90+*. Filters about 5x faster than trying to filter at room temp.
If there's one thing I know it's filtering oils, if there is a better way to do it I'll figure it out.  

My next project will be turning this into a 3 stage filtration system from 1 micron to .45 to .22

If anyone wants the diagrams on my filtering set up with product numbers etc just msg me. it's not the prettiest blue print but it's easy to read. Right  now it's set up to filter 3 substances in one sitting. 

Trying to find a good way to connect 3 filters and I need to find a good 1 micron filter vacuum filter. If anything I'll build it.

Love turn key operations.


----------



## brundel (Nov 16, 2011)

Never go above 5psi with the combo pack receiver. They will crack. 
Also don't heat the receiver. Thismakes no sense as no heat will be transferred to the prefiltered gear. Instead keep your prefiltrate warm inthe beaker and add itto the filter cup like20ml at a time. You can also get glass receiver flasks. Still don't go over the manufacturers recommended psi for the filter which is 15psi. Also...don't mix and match. Zap caps andmillipore receivers are not made tobe interchangeable and may cause problems.


----------



## brundel (Nov 16, 2011)

Never go above 5psi with the combo pack receiver. They will crack. 
Also don't heat the receiver. Thismakes no sense as no heat will be transferred to the prefiltered gear. Instead keep your prefiltrate warm inthe beaker and add itto the filter cup like20ml at a time. You can also get glass receiver flasks. Still don't go over the manufacturers recommended psi for the filter which is 15psi. Also...don't mix and match. Zap caps andmillipore receivers are not made tobe interchangeable and may cause problems.


----------



## Jetto (Nov 16, 2011)

I've tried doing it that way but heating the oil than adding it is such a pain it's just not worth the time and effort. Heating the whole room warms the oil and keeps it there lowering the viscosity significantly.
My set up now appears to be working perfectly, it's fast, efficient and quiet. No complaints but I think I will try the whole millpore set up next round.


----------



## brundel (Nov 16, 2011)

I would use the millipore PVDF filter and a glass media bottle receiver.


----------



## Jetto (Nov 17, 2011)

Do they seal well?
I end up taping a around my zap caps to get a good seal on glass medias
Thanks for all the input


----------



## brundel (Nov 17, 2011)

They fit well yes.
Zap caps suck.

make sure you get the right size media bottle


----------

